# 7mm-08 what do you think????



## keith trosen (Nov 4, 2003)

looking for input on 7mm-08....experiences, loads, general thoughts....thanks.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Keith, If you are looking at a gun for game up to elk sized animals you can not go wrong with the 7mm-08. It is a great cartridge,basically a necked down .308, very accurate,fast with plenty of power out to 300yards or so.I recommend and shoot 140 grain bullets for deer,deadly but as with any caliber shot placement is the main thing,however this is a terrific cartridge in my opinion. Hope this helps.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Keith,

If you are looking at doing some real hunting and truely enjoying the experience think about getting Thompson Centers Encore pistol in 7mm-.08 with the 15 inch barrel topped off with a high quality pistol scope! It is defininetly a deadly gun out to 300 yds with practice on deer, with elk keep it closer. I have had one now for years and love it immensely. I've also piccked up the ten inch .44 cal. barrel also for the close up hunting with the iron sights and they are very easily interchanged. After getting the Encore, I have never shot a slug out of a shotgun since!!!(Mn hunts)
Actually, I have only used slugs for one season, got a nice eight point, then decided shotguns are strictly for the birds!!!!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I like the caliber so much I got two of 'em. 700 BDL and Browning Stainless Stalker. They both shoot the Winchester Silvertip Ammo (140 grains) very accurately.

I thought I would be upgrading by getting the BSS, but the 700 shoots just as good (better actually) than the browning. I don't need two of them, but I can't bring myself to actually get rid of a gun, so I let my father use one of them.

:sniper:


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

7mm08 is a great gun. my brother has taken many deer with the 140 grain core lokt. these i think are the best for deer and bear. it puts a big hurtin on them without puting a big hole in um. these guns are great for big game because it will do the trick on nething in U.S.

my brother shot at two deer running at about 100 yards. when he shot he lost track of the 5 deer herd as they ran into some timber. when we went to look for blood we found 2 extremly dead deer. the hole coming out of the second one was maybe the size of a half dollar.

this gun is thought of as a "kids, or wife" gun yet it isn't. the light recoil is why it got that rep. yet it didn't get it for the knock down power and most people don't relise the 280 there shooting is smaller in diamiter then the 7mm08".284"


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

varminter kid "most people don't relise the 280 there shooting is smaller in diamiter then the 7mm08".284"

a .280 really is a .284, check your reloading facts.


----------



## Axe (Jul 13, 2011)

The 7mm-08 is a fine deer gun, owned one in remington 788, very flat shooting and acurate rifle, however, the factory ammo was a bit "hot" for the barrel twist, I reloaded and got excellent acuracy.


----------

